# All about birds



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Went to White Rock, a seaside town not far from Vancouver yesterday and saw people everywhere and later found out most came here to see the incredible scene of mostly seagulls and other seabirds were feeding on millions of dead small silver fish.



IMG_7699 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7710 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7711 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7719 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7728 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7732 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7754 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7755 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7759 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7762 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7776 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7792 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7797 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7798 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7799 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7817 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7823 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7837 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7848 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7852 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8025 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8035 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8054 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8057 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8068 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8103 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8119 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3045 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1659 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2816 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170710_105956 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170710_110004 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown Community Centre

20170831_123450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170831_123510 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170831_123518 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00709 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00696 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3076 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3077 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3078 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00720 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC09413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC09435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC09486 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180502_132837 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180502_132941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5509 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5510 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9216 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6887 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5546 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01261 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01267 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01283 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9079 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9080 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1519 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1524 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6618 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7668 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6576 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8162 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01132 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180521_120825 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01895 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01696 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

In the April sun:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0240 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9954 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3434 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3486 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3592 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3652 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3921 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8323 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9008 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02352 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02362 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02368 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Pictures I took at the Ibera Wetlands back in 2016:

Yellow-billed cardinal









Southern screamer


















Great kiskadee









Southern lapwing









Giant wood rail









Scarlet-hedaded blackbird









White-headed marsh tyrant

Male









Female









Amazon kingfisher


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00731 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00749 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9261 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9853 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9862 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1932 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1559 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1560 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2831 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2866 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1252 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1253 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0095 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0101 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0102 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0117 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0119 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B78sFfAJ5v2/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B78sXBaJkRx/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Déa_ said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B78sFfAJ5v2/
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots, your camera has good zoom! Mine over $1,000 won't get that far.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9966 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

It is that camera I told you about, a Canon SX 50. Old but gold ...🤭


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More seagulls which are the most common birds in Vancouver

IMG_3891 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3896 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3904 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3930 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0335 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0342 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0343 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0363 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0364 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0365 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0368 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0473 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0482 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0498 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0507 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0510 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180502_132814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180502_132836 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180502_132941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0729 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9966 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

462 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
463 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
469 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

471 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
473 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
527 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

529 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
534 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

559 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
560 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9797 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9800 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8622 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8626 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - A mother with her new baby by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Dolores Olmedo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8783 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8807 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8817 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0573 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0555 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0554 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0552 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9525 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9469 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9372 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_5020315-Edit by Samuel Maglione, on Flickr
Great Spotted Woodpecker by Jeff Brown, on Flickr
R5HC3756-Edit by Harry Collins, on Flickr
Rosy-patched Bush-Shrike (Hilgerti form) by Bruno Conjeaud, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0248 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0067 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1808 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1805 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1764 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great Crested Grebe by Daniel Trim, en Flickr


Great Crested Grebe by Daniel Trim, en Flickr


Tawny Owl by Daniel Trim, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Pink In Green by Achim, en Flickr


Delicious Blues by Achim, en Flickr


Fishing Business As Usual by Achim, en Flickr


When It Itches by Achim, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Anhinga with Fish by Peter Brannon, en Flickr


Elegant Builder by Peter Brannon, en Flickr


Hungry Hybrid by Peter Brannon, en Flickr


Attempted Breakfast Heist by Peter Brannon, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3612 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3610 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Blackbird by Daniel Trim, en Flickr


Crossbill by Daniel Trim, en Flickr


Hoopoe by Daniel Trim, en Flickr


Spotless Starling by Daniel Trim, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great White Egret III by Craig Denford, en Flickr


Redstart by Craig Denford, en Flickr


Colin the Cuckoo by Craig Denford, en Flickr


Sanderling by Craig Denford, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lilac-breasted Roller by Leon Molenaar, en Flickr


Crested Guineafowl by Leon Molenaar, en Flickr


European Roller by Leon Molenaar, en Flickr


Lilac-breasted Roller by Leon Molenaar, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4322 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4321 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4318 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4530 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4777 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4771 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Small bird, big feet! by Leon Van Kemenade, en Flickr


Grand pic / Pileated Woodpecker. by Jean-Marc Cossette, en Flickr


Standing on a green hill by Erik 1967, en Flickr


Hirondelle by David Magaud, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0373 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

a baby blue heron.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The bearded vulture, or lammergeier, is the king of all vultures when it comes to the strength of its stomach acid - it is the only known vertebrate whose diet consists almost exclusively (up to 90%) of bone, and it can fully digest even large pieces of bone in around 24 hours.

It's also an exceptionally beautiful bird.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Takahe

It is thought that the evolutionary ancestors of this bird flew to New Zealand from Australia millions of years ago. This species of fairly large flightless bird was killed off once cats, rats, dogs and pigs were introduced into New Zealand. It was thought to have gone extinct in 1898. Later when rumors of surviving birds began to surface the government began an organised search for the birds. Finally, some Takahe birds were found in 1948 near an isolated lake. Now around 260 birds are estimated to be alive and well.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Cassowary

















Ugly Bird GIFs | Tenor


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wild turkeys are excellent flyers, especially relative to their size and weight. Their average flight speed is about 35 miles per hour, and they can reach about 55 miles per hour over short distances.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Quetzal


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

310 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
421 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
444 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This tiny bird is a long-tailed tit, also known as a snow fairy.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The ocellated turkey .
They lives in lowland tropical forests , l like their colorful feathers . The species is considered to be the smallest among all the turkey species . The ocellated turkeys are diurnal foraging and feeding in the bright sunny morning .
The population of ocellated turkeys is widespread in the Yucatan Peninsula in Mexico . Apart from some places in North America, they can also be spotted in Central America, northern Guatemala, and Belize .
They are very social birds as they tend to dwell in flocks . A flock leader engages in giving out directions to all the flocks members while moving . If you get lucky enough , you can listen to the melodious songs of the ocellated turkeys at dawn ( about 20–25 minutes prior to sunrise )


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
052 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## andy61 (Feb 9, 2013)

Emu kiddies crossing with Dad.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6370 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6372 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6383 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## andy61 (Feb 9, 2013)

Emu's cooling off.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The blue and orange kingfisher is especially striking in the snow. They live along streams and shorelines in North America. They have a loud, rattling call that lets birdwatchers know that a kingfisher is in the area. 








This mustard yellow bird searches for a winter meal on berry-covered branches. 








A northern cardinal is conspicuously red in a snowstorm. 








A female European stonechat holds on to a frosted perch. These birds thrive in open country. They tend to live in heathland, moorland, and rough grassland. 








Four northern cardinals sit together in this winter bird photo. Although the two males have brighter feathers, the two female cardinals look especially beautiful against the snowy backdrop. Cardinals don't migrate, so they're often spotted during the winter. 








Two red-crowned cranes spread their wings in a snowstorm. You have likely seen these birds in Chinese and Japanese paintings and ceramics. 









20 Best Winter Bird Photos Ever


<p><strong>Even as temperatures drop and other animals go to ground, you can still find birds enjoying the winter. This is one of the best seasons to spot them, as feathers of all different colors stand out against the white snow. Whether a bird has bright plumage or a brown tuft of feathers...




video.devamiburda.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Golden pheasant.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The mountain bluebird's brilliant feathers evoke thoughts of spring. Their color is a particular shade of blue called cerulean. Mountain bluebirds live in western North America, preferring open habitats with perches or nest boxes. 








The male bullfinch scarfs down a berry, bearing its orange breast. 








A lone male cardinal sits among branches in the twilight. 








A bluejay stands on top of a snowy bush. Bluejays are known as particularly noisy birds. They tend to live in areas with large trees, and they often visit feeders, so put one in your yard if you'd like to spot them!









20 Best Winter Bird Photos Ever


<p><strong>Even as temperatures drop and other animals go to ground, you can still find birds enjoying the winter. This is one of the best seasons to spot them, as feathers of all different colors stand out against the white snow. Whether a bird has bright plumage or a brown tuft of feathers...




video.devamiburda.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3280 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## andy61 (Feb 9, 2013)

Red Wing Parrot


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't let its lady like bird fool you, this is the Secretary bird, it eats snakes, lizards insects and scorpions. It has the long legs with sharp claws, even the eagles leave this fierce bird alone.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lady Amherst's Pheasant.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

African Barbet, ernahenderson.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2831 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2866 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## andy61 (Feb 9, 2013)

Eastern Rosella


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its beautiful!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flying peacock


----------



## andy61 (Feb 9, 2013)

Sulphur Crested Cockatoos.


----------

